# How Did You Choose Your Screen Name?



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 27, 2014)

Some are obvious. Some I look at and wonder what's the meaning behind that? What's the reason behind yours, if you care to share? Mine is easy and no it's not the rock band. Benjamin Blutstein was an American student at Hebrew University in Jerusalem. He was killed in a bombing attack in 2002. Blutstein is German for Bloodrock. Now you know.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 27, 2014)

The LORD spoke to me in a dream.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 27, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> The LORD spoke to me in a dream.



Very interesting. What did He say?


----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)

I put some serious thought into it.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I put some serious thought into it.



Obviously!


----------



## peach174 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mine is in honor of my pet cockatiel peachy who died a few years ago.


----------



## Howey (Apr 27, 2014)

I was born with it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 27, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > The LORD spoke to me in a dream.
> ...



I dunno.  I don't actually speak in that language:  Welsh.  (Long story.  As unmanlifold about it.  He goes on and on.)


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

My dog, Gracie.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 27, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I put some serious thought into it.
> ...



If I had been in a creative mood, I probably would have chosen something like SwedishRebel.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2014)

Jeremiah is my favorite Hebrew prophet.  The times he lived in reminds me of the times we are living in today.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



G-d speaks Welsh?  Who knew?!


----------



## Shaitra (Apr 27, 2014)

Mine is the name of a character in a book I read a long time ago.  I just like the way it sounds.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 27, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



I suspect that He is multilingual.

Why He chose Welsh to speak to me remains one of His mysteries.  

Unless ...

that fuckin' unmanlifold got to Him?


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 27, 2014)

It's what the school kids called me when I was substitute teaching. 
For them to pronounce my last name correctly, I would have had to cut out their tongues.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 27, 2014)

I wanted a name that reflected my political leanings


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 27, 2014)

Totally random series of events.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 27, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I wanted a name that reflected my political leanings



When was the dyslexia first diagnosed?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



At the very least.  I expect God is multilingual.  If He spoke to you in Welsh I'd expect you to understand it though.  What did he say in Welsh?  I'm interested to hear if you care to share it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 27, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bVa6jn4rpE#t=1m53s[/ame]​


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 27, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bVa6jn4rpE#t=1m53s​



I remember that!


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 27, 2014)

All the good names were used so I picked the name of my main browser.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 27, 2014)

Last I checked there are only two of us. My name stands for different reasons. I am not Elton's tinydancer. She was so amazing. 

Not sure if any of you know but tinydancer and cindy were women who helped create the images that all saw. Without them, you would not have gotten your rock and rollers.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 27, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



The very rough translation was "Hilarious Man of Iron."

Who the fuck am I to argue with the Almighty, right?


----------



## Capstone (Apr 27, 2014)

Can't seem to recall why I settled on Capstone.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 27, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I wanted a name that reflected my political leanings



Reflections put the right on the left and the left on the right.

So, rw aint lyin'.


----------



## The Professor (Apr 27, 2014)

I did teach a few college courses, but that's not the reason.   My selection is based upon memories from a long time ago.   When I was a child, my head was disproportionately large for my body and my playmates teased me by calling me professor.   That lasted for a number of years.  When I moved to a different city, I had grown considerably and my large head was not so conspicuous.   I was no longer called professor and I missed it.    I had grown to like the name  because it made me feel important.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 27, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I put some serious thought into it.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 27, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I wanted a name that reflected my political leanings



And your ironic sense of humor, no doubt.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2014)

1.
Mud whistle
Mud whistle, also known as "asshole" is just another term for your chocolate starfish.

Comes from the movie "Shallow Hal"
"Jesus, I think I ate to much taco bell yesterday, my mud whistle is bleeding" 

At the time I picked the name I didn't know it meant asshole. I got the idea from a scene in Shallow Hal. It wasn't meant to be the same as a balloon knot, brown eye, asshole, booty camera, shutter corn, hole, sexy stink star, turd cutter, or whale eye


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

My first and middle initials sound sorta like Betty. I've had a Boop avatar since 2000.


----------



## NLT (Apr 27, 2014)

none of your business.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2014)

Capstone said:


> Can't seem to recall why I settled on Capstone.



It means you're work is done.....


----------



## norwegen (Apr 27, 2014)

I didn't know how to spell _German_.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 27, 2014)

I am a lover of all things, water-sports. I am at home in the water, therefore, Aqua. I am also a warrior in the water, therefore, Athena. 

Interesting, all these responses.


----------



## norwegen (Apr 27, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > Can't seem to recall why I settled on Capstone.
> ...


Well, it was nice knowing, you, Capstone.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 27, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > The LORD spoke to me in a dream.
> ...



"Jesus loves you, but I think you're a dick"


----------



## Capstone (Apr 27, 2014)

norwegen said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



It's lonely but elucidating at the pinnacle.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 27, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted a name that reflected my political leanings
> ...



He is French?

That explains  some stuff.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 27, 2014)

it's from the "Thieves world" series of books that I read in my teens.

He was the barkeep of the Vulgar Unicorn where the owner was named One Thumb, b/c he had one thumb.  No one knew the other guys name, so they called him Two Thumbs.

Now in the books, he's barely described but is always mentioned, while the other characters all had deep histories and descriptions.

But in my mind, my imagination, Two Thumbs was the main man behind the scenes pulling all the strings.

Lets just say, he was epic, in my head.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 27, 2014)

Easy. I am a huge fan of Swedish actress Noomi Rapace, and my name reflects that - as does my avatar.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 27, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Easy. I am a huge fan of Swedish actress Noomi Rapace, and my name reflects that - as does my avatar.



 [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION] I can't begin to tell you how much she looks like my sister that just passed. I'm glad you chose that avi.


----------



## TheIceMan (Apr 27, 2014)

It's how I feel inside.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 27, 2014)

When I pulled Excalibur from the stone....the voice in my head said call yourself King Arthur.  Sounded good....but maybe a little pompous.  So I went with Welfare Queen.  You know....still the royalty thing, but trying to keep it real for the homies.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 27, 2014)

I like wolves and the number 7. Simple as that.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 27, 2014)

I like roadkill....

no scratch that


I think coyotes are cool


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 27, 2014)

Three significant places I've lived as an adult. Pretty simple. Sounds nasty tho..


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Three significant places I've lived as an adult. Pretty simple. Sounds nasty tho..



Not as nasty as mudwhistle...

If I had done that my name would be MontCalHawaiiGeorgiaGermanyNorthCarTenn........and I think people would have just cut it down to asshole, so mudwhistle fits.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 27, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Three significant places I've lived as an adult. Pretty simple. Sounds nasty tho..



You have ten flacals? Is it contagious?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> it's from the "Thieves world" series of books that I read in my teens.
> 
> He was the barkeep of the Vulgar Unicorn where the owner was named One Thumb, b/c he had one thumb.  No one knew the other guys name, so they called him Two Thumbs.
> 
> ...



That's too complicated.

I was thinking the Fonz.....


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 27, 2014)

Coyote said:


> I like roadkill....
> 
> no scratch that
> 
> ...



How long before your screen name eats your avatar?


----------



## Coyote (Apr 27, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I like roadkill....
> ...


----------



## Jughead (Apr 27, 2014)

> *How Did You Choose Your Screen Name?*


All those who know me, know my fondness for hamburgers. So I figured it was only fitting that I use  the name of someone who's also fond of hamburgers for my screen name. I decided to go with a fictional character, and the two most notable that came to mind were Wimpy and Jughead. I went with Jughead since he appears to be the most familiar of the two.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



I uh, _bet_ I know...   "Cheerful Prince"


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2014)

How do you choose your screen name ....you choose it that's all.

no biggie brother.

no biggie at all.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 27, 2014)

Pogo is of curse the central character in the cartoon strip of the same name (of yesteryear).  I grew up reading those books voraciously; loved 'em for not only the sociopolitical plots and colorful characters but for the wordplay.  It's a major influence.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ultima IV


----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2014)

LOL   too ...too ..

too...funny?  ok too funny


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 28, 2014)

i thought the avatar was kind of cool amd made the name around it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 28, 2014)

Mine is from a J.D. Salinger story, ""_For Esmé &#8211; with Love and Squalor _"[which]was conceived as a tribute to those Second World War veterans who in post-war civilian life were still suffering from so-called "battle fatigue" &#8211; [now known as post-traumatic stress disorder]. The story also served to convey to the general public what many ex-soldiers endured." (wiki)  

I particularly identified with the character Esmé.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 28, 2014)

The NSA told Me to use it.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> i thought the avatar was kind of cool amd made the name around it.



This is my favorite incarnation (so far!) of your avatar.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 28, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > i thought the avatar was kind of cool amd made the name around it.
> ...



thanks,  it had been static for years.  i first changed it for the breast cancer awareness month last year.  since then i have been doing some seasonal  or event tweaks to it.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I like to think the blue butterfly is [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]


----------



## Disir (Apr 28, 2014)

My name was taken. All of my screen names were taken.  All the good names were taken.  I tried archaic names. Those were taken.  Screen names should not be a 45 minute process.  You should see my email names.  My former one was dangit because it was another 45 minute process.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

Disir said:


> My name was taken. All of my screen names were taken.  All the good names were taken.  I tried archaic names. Those were taken.  Screen names should not be a 45 minute process.  You should see my email names.  My former one was dangit because it was another 45 minute process.



This is probably for the best.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 28, 2014)

Disir said:


> My name was taken. All of my screen names were taken.  All the good names were taken.  I tried archaic names. Those were taken.  Screen names should not be a 45 minute process.  You should see my email names.  My former one was dangit because it was another 45 minute process.



I hear "Smellslikefarts" is still available..  ..


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 28, 2014)

I was drinking heavily and hit a bunch of keys on the damn keyboard. Woke up the next morning and said WTF.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 28, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



i have to admit, becki inspired the butterflies


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 28, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHjl2xbyOEI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHjl2xbyOEI[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 28, 2014)

NLT said:


> none of your business.



No lettuce or tomato then?  

I thought it was no lettuce / tomato!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 28, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > My name was taken. All of my screen names were taken.  All the good names were taken.  I tried archaic names. Those were taken.  Screen names should not be a 45 minute process.  You should see my email names.  My former one was dangit because it was another 45 minute process.
> ...



I thought Disir came from dissing folks!  Isn't that the word?  Dissing?  That would make Disir sense.  lol...  I was way off on NLT.  I thought he was a BLT minus the L & T!  LOL.


----------



## NLT (Apr 28, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > none of your business.
> ...



Nope 
I love love lettuce and tomato.......and Bacon


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 28, 2014)

NLT is a boy band from Texas.


----------



## NLT (Apr 28, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> NLT is a boy band from Texas.



Really? Never heard of them.


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2014)

My mommy chose it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 28, 2014)

Pogo said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 28, 2014)

It means "I laugh at you" which saves me from having to repeat myself!


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 28, 2014)

I would tell you ... But then I would have to kill you.

.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 28, 2014)

When I first met the missus, she took rather a dim view of me, thinking I was too forward, brash, arrogant and rude. She once said: "You've got a little bit too much swagger about you, mister." So, there you go.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 28, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> I would tell you ... But then I would have to kill you.
> 
> .





I'm willing to risk it.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 28, 2014)

Pop

Prince Of Peace

23

2023 - the year I shall return to your worthless planet

There, I admitted it!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 28, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Some are obvious. Some I look at and wonder what's the meaning behind that? What's the reason behind yours, if you care to share? Mine is easy and no it's not the rock band. Benjamin Blutstein was an American student at Hebrew University in Jerusalem. He was killed in a bombing attack in 2002. Blutstein is German for Bloodrock. Now you know.



In 2008, the management of the message board I was on changed, only left wing speech was allowed. I would not be censored, so I left for the wilds of Coultervakia and assumed this name. A couple of people here were also at Coultervakia - greatest board ever - though this gets close. Yahoo shut us down, apparently were we foul mouthed miscreants....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 28, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I wanted a name that reflected my political leanings



And Khmer Rouge was already taken?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Apr 28, 2014)

From the lore of the Georgia Guide Stones.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 28, 2014)

I would love to hear [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION] explain his choice!

Unkotare 
  unkotare \ woon-ko-ta-re \ , noun;

Japanese. Roughly translated as dripping poop. This word is used to describe a pornographic genre commonly known as Scat.

scat 
  sexual practices related to shit


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Some are obvious. Some I look at and wonder what's the meaning behind that? What's the reason behind yours, if you care to share? Mine is easy and no it's not the rock band. Benjamin Blutstein was an American student at Hebrew University in Jerusalem. He was killed in a bombing attack in 2002. Blutstein is German for Bloodrock. Now you know.
> ...



-- and Pot heads.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 28, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> I would tell you ... But then I would have to kill you.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> It means "I laugh at you" which saves me from having to repeat myself!



Deride ... derision ... that does make sense.


----------



## JWBooth (Apr 28, 2014)

When I got invited to come here I lurked for a couple of days. There was this a thread that was pretty active and I thought really deserving of a trollish nave to jump into, so I picked the most trollishly appropriate name I could think of for that thread. I didn't expect to stick around or like the place. 

Who knew.


Scratch that....


xotoxi was taken....


----------



## Zander (Apr 28, 2014)

the name on my Birth certificate is Alessandro....deduce the rest yourselves!!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 28, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> I would tell you ... But then I would have to kill you.
> 
> .



Hey! That's my line! But since I love so much I'll let you use it just this once.


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)

No special significance.  I used whatever popped into my head at the time.  Good name for a race horse.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 28, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> I would love to hear [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION] explain his choice!




It's too bad you wouldn't understand since your language skills don't extend beyond Google-translate, and your emotional arrested-development prevents you from bettering yourself.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> No special significance.  I used whatever popped into my head at the time.  Good name for a race horse.



And one horrible car!


----------



## Disir (Apr 28, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



Dís - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ropey (Apr 28, 2014)

I was the knot guy.  I climbed, I roped, I lassoed and I still sail...

I"ve been called "Ropey" ever since "Venture Scouts"


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)

Was on a first date a few years back when I got attacked by a gang of random, hostile but for some reason, grinning, sharts.

They bit me, thus making me a part of their gang, and here I am.

Look out: You never know when we'll show up to surprise you.

(But not eating beans greatly lessens your odds of meeting us. Just sayin'.)


----------



## Intense (Apr 30, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> It's what the school kids called me when I was substitute teaching.
> For them to pronounce my last name correctly, I would have had to cut out their tongues.



Stop daydreaming!!!


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 30, 2014)

Intense said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > It's what the school kids called me when I was substitute teaching.
> ...



The Middle School kids thought I looked and sounded like Ben Stein.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 30, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Was on a first date a few years back when I got attacked by a gang of random, hostile but for some reason, grinning, sharts.
> 
> They bit me, thus making me a part of their gang, and here I am.
> 
> ...



shart
a small, unintended defecation that occurs when one relaxes the anal sphincter to fart (blend of "shit" and "fart")


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Was on a first date a few years back when I got attacked by a gang of random, hostile but for some reason, grinning, sharts.
> ...



Then ad attack. Ouch


----------

